# small fish, high flow?



## vnghost (Sep 21, 2012)

Endlers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Pseudomogil would be way more attractive than Rasboaras, in my opinion. Way more striking.

That said - you should check out the Boraras species Rachel/msjinkzd has in stock. Some of them would be perfect. I don't think flow would be too much of an issue.


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

are the pseudo's too flamboyant that I wouldn't be able to do both? I've read the chili's and similar species are very timid.


----------



## Magnum26 (Feb 25, 2013)

Danios, most kinds, love the water stream. Zebras, Leopards and pearls are the most common ones. Plus they are pretty to look at and are extremely hardy.


----------



## ETK (Jan 25, 2013)

Unless you add circulation pumps, I don't think you will have excessive flow. I am not an expert, but with a GPH rating of 394 without media, it doesn't seem excessive for a planted tank. I think tetras would probably be happy.


----------



## Magnum26 (Feb 25, 2013)

Harlequin Rasboras would be ok too.


----------



## marko d (Nov 5, 2012)

My White Clouds love posting up right were my filter pours.

WC are feisty little suckers tho. Not 100% sure bout them yet.


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks for the input all. I've done harlequins in the past, they were on my short list, but I really wanna try something new.

I'm really leaning towards the pseudo's. I don't care if the fish school or not, I just something small that can make the 90p seem bigger than it is.


----------



## hunterlook (Feb 21, 2013)

Magnum26 said:


> Danios, most kinds, love the water stream. Zebras, Leopards and pears are the most common ones. Plus they are pretty to look at and are extremely hardy.


+1, my zebra danios will swim in front of my secondary pump and swim in place in front of the current for a bit before darting off again, so much fun to watch!


----------



## jrlyons21 (Feb 3, 2013)

I love White Clouds. And they love current. I think everyone should give them a try. They are absolutely beautiful under good light with good food (bloodworms). I've had them for years. I think they are terribly overlooked. Very active, not shy. Peaceful when they have open swimming space and kept in schools. A group of 8+ is really something special and unique. When the males flare, they are gorgeous.


----------

